# Is fleece bedding less of a hassle?



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Just wondering if using fleece on the bottom pan would actually be easier to change and clean than loose bedding is?

I figured that I could get a few pieces of fleece, change them every 3 days, and wash them at the end of the week with the hammocks and accessories. Sound about right?

For those of you that use fleece bedding, do you disinfect/wipe down the pan with each fleece change? Do you find that fleece saves money? Do you fold/sew the fleece in half for added softness?

Thanks


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Every 3 days?! Good luck with that! LOL! I quit using fleece/flannel because I got tired of having to change it daily which was the only way I could keep the smell down. That and my rats like to chew everything and it was a HUGE waste of money. I use litter now (Petco Planet or Planet Petco, whatever its called, but I get the CAT version since its cheaper but the same as what they make and market for small animals). I also use Kaytee Soft Granules in the litterboxes.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

I tried using fleece at the bottom of my rats cage... BAD Idea. It smells AWFUL after like 2 days... I ended up changing it out every couple of days, and It was such a huge hassle. Bedding is way easier.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Okay, I'm convinced (and a little bit relieved). Thanks for the input Shawna and Keely! I'll stick to the aspen for now.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

I have two sets of fleece so I can quickly switch it out and wash the other set. I do that every few days and it doesn't bother me too much to do it so often. I use Carefresh in the litter box though. I do fold it on the bottom level for added softness and I wipe down the shelves between changes. It just looks neater to me to use fleece!


----------



## retrolemons (Sep 25, 2010)

I have in the past tried using fleece however I found it smelt quickly, was chewed by the rats and they didn't get as much enrichment out of it as they do with diggable substrate. I now use a cardboard bedding called ecopet bedding and it's fantastic!


----------



## EleashaC (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't use fleece, but I do use little carpety things. I got about ten small, woven rugs from the dollar store-- they fit the bottom of my cage perfectly, and I just chuck them in the wash every couple days. The rats chew on them, of course, but since they were a dollar each, I don't really care. I've also used tea towels, and the like. I find it works wonderfully. Much easier than trying to clean up the continual cascade of shavings, which I had been doing before.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I use cloth liners, but not fleece. Way too smelly. I use cotton towels with a throw rug on top, and have been pretty happy with that. I spot clean daily with a shop vac and do a complete cage clean once a week.

I've tried bedding as well, and still use it in some cages. 

General rule of thumb I've found with all my experiments is that cloth is cheaper, but more work. Bedding is less work but more expensive. There are pros and cons to both, so try a few things and go with whichever works best for you.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I prefer fleece and a litter box. My girls are pretty good about usin the box so i only have to change my fleece once a week.


----------



## Nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

I tried using fleece at one point and my girls didn't seem to like it very much. They just pushed it to the side and they ended up running around on the bottom of the cage with the fleece all bunched up to one side. Needless to say I switched it back out for the regular bedding and they seemed happier.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

I tried fleece for about a week. In my opinion I like Aspen bedding much better the fleece would stink even when I did the switching out thing and washing it! I am now sticking with Aspen! : )


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm pro fleece 

Would never ever go back to loose substrate now- it's so much easier for me to pull out the liner, hoover, wipe and put in the new liner.

I guess you could just try it and if you don't like it then cut up the fleece for hammocks and go back to aspen.


----------



## echoskybound (Apr 24, 2012)

I wish I could speak for ratties, but unfortunately I don't have any yet ;] I do use fleece for my mice though (not in the bottom layer, where I use a paper bedding that they can burrow through.) I love having reusable bedding that's easy to throw into the washer. I have a few pieces that I tie to the ramps and floors so that they can't dig it up (I just cut some little ties on the end of the fleece.) I find it helps to use two layers of fleece with a paper underneath it, so that the urine soaks down into the paper and the mice/rats aren't walking through urine, although fleece doesn't absorb liquid immediately. I love it for the wire shelves, especially since it's better for their feet. I like to think that it's like having nice carpets for them :]


----------



## Valitra (Jun 27, 2012)

I use fleece for my rats and I do like it. Its quite easy to clean, it doesn't smell and I chose quite lovely models.  I pretty much just grab the ends and pull it out, empty the big stuff in the garbage and then off to washing. 
I SHOULD probably warn you however, that I only have 2 rats and that this is probably why I find it manageable. They do poop quite A LOT and I honestly don't think I would want to use fleece with 4 or more rats in the cage. 
As for cost efficient, it is for me.... but that's only because my guys are not big on chewing and so they don't damage the bedding. Its still more work than other types of bedding though, I spot clean once a day and change the fleece every 2 days. I do wipe the bottom of the cage with water containing a bit of fragrance-free dawn dish soap in between fleece changes.
Then again, that means that their cage remains very clean. Fleece cleans really easily and dries real fast too, but you can't just leave for 3 days and let nature take its course... 
Its helping that the rats are slowly learning to use their litter more often now, but this system would work wonders if I could get them to be 100% litter trained. Well... I'll keep dreaming. ;D


----------



## Priscilla'sMom (May 28, 2012)

I love the fleece. I keep my eye open at yard sale ect for cheap ones. Yes, I do change it daily for the smell, but a Lot cheaper IMO than bedding. I have enough fleece that I can do a whole load of laundry when I get down to the last set.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Hmm there are a lot more pro-fleece responses than I expected! I suppose I'll have to give it a try. I have three young girls that are mostly litter trained. It *seems* like it wouldn't be too much of a hassle to change the fleece every day or every couple days. I always get the aspen bedding all over the place when I clean their cage, and it sticks to everything.

Besides... Fleece is so pretty and neat! Thanks for all of the responses


----------



## Priscilla'sMom (May 28, 2012)

You can buy a small litter pan, fill with the aspen bedding and put in the cage to use as a litter pan.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I love using fleece; i would never go back to just using litter. If you can train your rats to go in a small litter pan then the fleece stays nice and clean. I don't have a problem with smell at all. If your rats pee on the fleece alot you can also put towels underneath to help absorb it.


----------

